
Microsoft Support advises, “Please use Chrome.” - jeffmcmahan
My actual, just-received support email from Microsoft Support:<p>Hello Jeff,<p>Yes, we do recommend using Google chrome to access our web app. We are however working on a mac app that will hopefully launch soon that will allow you to access and use our app on your macbook.<p>Thanks so much for your patience,
J...
Microsoft To-Do Support<p>---<p>September 25, 2018, 21:47
Thank you for contacting Microsoft To-Do Support. We received your message and will get back to you as soon as possible.<p>---<p>September 25, 2018, 21:47
I attempt to login using latest FF on my MacBook Pro, and I get the &quot;too many auth. attempts&quot; error message on the first try. Then again, it worked fine this morning. Go figure.
======
quickthrower2
Interesting but it is less of a story than the title implies, because this is
on a mac. Yes MS should have their shit together that Edge on Mac is their
recommendation. I wonder why it wasn't.

Also maybe there is some context here we are not aware of. Maybe you told them
you have FF and Chrome installed but not Edge, in which case that is a good
recommendation rather than ask you to install Edge, and shows MS support in a
good light IMHO.

~~~
jeffmcmahan
The total history of the support issue is displayed. Nothing omitted.

------
mtgx
It's becoming clear that Chrome has reached _dangerous_ market share levels,
in part due to how good it's been but in part also by being pre-installed on
1.5 billion Android devices. It's time to make a conscious choice and choose
Firefox or any other browser that would ultimately help in making the browser
market a little more competitive. Every user switch counts.

~~~
jeffmcmahan
I agree completely. Switched to FF 3-4 months ago; it's been great, actually.

